# Harley-Davidson?



## FSH (Apr 8, 2020)

1920'S Harley Davidson Bicycle








						1920'S Harley Davidson Bicycle - motorcycles/scooters - by owner -...
					

Very rare 1920's Harley Davidson bicycle. This bike was stored in Northern California by a elderly...



					inlandempire.craigslist.org


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 8, 2020)

100 cars ripping up highway 15 right now


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 8, 2020)

That is so cool...


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 8, 2020)

hurry @fordmike65... take the chevy


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 8, 2020)

THE STIG said:


> hurry @fordmike65... take the chevy



I'm tapped out. If I wasn't still considered "essential" and still working, I'd go check it out anyway.


----------



## kreika (Apr 8, 2020)

100 Cars ripping down I-5 too.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 8, 2020)

Maybe? Worth a looksie...


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 8, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Maybe? Worth a looksie...
> View attachment 1169994




prob that prik @Robertriley


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 8, 2020)

THE STIG said:


> prob that prik @Robertriley



Nope, it’s not the 1st anymore.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 8, 2020)

It looks patina painted.


----------



## FSH (Apr 8, 2020)

Weld repair on head tube


----------



## catfish (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 8, 2020)

Faux-ugly!!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 8, 2020)

I'm just waiting for someone to post on the site about the smok'n deal they got on a jen u wine Harley Davidson. Then, like my 8th grade girlfriend, we will break their heart in two!


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 8, 2020)

if i was close, it would be in my car


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 8, 2020)

I don't see much harley there at all.  Crank, bars, seat, stem, stand, are totally incorrect.  Fenders look odd to me, the fold looks off.  Most of the harley I've seen have truss rods. The patina repaint consistency is just bad.  Not everything rust and the consistent pace.  I only live 45 minutes away and won't get off my couch!


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 8, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> I don't see much harley there at all.  Crank, bars, seat, stem, stand, are totally incorrect.  Fenders look odd to me, the fold looks off.  Most of the harley I've seen have truss rods. The patina repaint consistency is just bad.  Not everything rust and the consistent pace.  I only live 45 minutes away and won't get off my couch!




stay on the the couch it's crap


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 8, 2020)

Fakey


----------



## Rusty72 (Apr 8, 2020)

Charlie - Davidson  !!!


----------



## Pedals Past (Apr 8, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm just waiting for someone to post on the site about the smok'n deal they got on a jen u wine Harley Davidson. Then, like my 8th grade girlfriend, we will break their heart in two!



you enjoy that? you should keep your freakin mouth shut one way or another unless asked off site is my take .....


----------



## Pedals Past (Apr 8, 2020)

more na na na knitting circle i dont own it but I dont see 100% HD $  being asked .... alot of smack talk ...... first one up to be mr expert without asking them to open their mouth guy has right to ask what he wants for  what ever it is sting ray bugeye .... your ok on a restro paint job bb or fiberglass hiawatha tank with all your tongues glued to the spot everyones hording paper for ..... feel safe kicking dirt at somebodies add u dont know is kind of weak


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 8, 2020)

CHRIST! I cant leave you kiddies alone for 5fkn mins


----------



## FSH (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 9, 2020)

Pedals Past said:


> you enjoy that? you should keep your freakin mouth shut one way or another unless asked off site is my take .....



Now, now Jerry being an angry little man is no way to be.


----------



## bikebozo (Apr 9, 2020)

Thank you ,,for all the entertainment . The CABE population IE,EXPERTS should make a commercial .


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 9, 2020)

@bikebozo  these threads always end in a sh!tstorm ....fkn kids


----------



## bikebozo (Apr 9, 2020)

Mr. Stig, will you accept bit coin , green stamps , beads and shiny things ?


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 9, 2020)

bikebozo said:


> Mr. Stig, will you accept bit coin , green stamps , beads and shiny things ?




you have GREEN STAMPS ....  i would call pawn stars


----------



## bikebozo (Apr 9, 2020)

I am a hoarder and dreamer , always thinking things will come back in use ! My green stamps were never licked,  water applied with a sponge , very covid-19 friendly


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 9, 2020)

bikebozo said:


> I am a hoarder and dreamer , always thinking things will come back in use ! My green stamps were never licked,  water applied with a sponge , very covid-19 friendly




if ya saved your old undies,  theres a use for them now .......


----------



## bikebozo (Apr 9, 2020)

Not me , we were to poor to have underwear ,


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 9, 2020)

Yea I’m always leery of the “experts” and people who claim to know everything but most of the time I do know wrong when I see it and hopefully by saying something it may save someone from getting their heart broke in two!


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 9, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Yea I’m always leery of the “experts” and people who claim to know everything but most of the time I do know wrong when I see it and hopefully by saying something it may save someone from getting their heart broke in two!



But your first post did seem a bit "gleeful" Shawn


----------



## Nashman (Apr 9, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> I don't see much harley there at all.  Crank, bars, seat, stem, stand, are totally incorrect.  Fenders look odd to me, the fold looks off.  Most of the harley I've seen have truss rods. The patina repaint consistency is just bad.  Not everything rust and the consistent pace.  I only live 45 minutes away and won't get off my couch!




At least those "squishy" grips are correct.


----------



## Nashman (Apr 9, 2020)

Humour,  and banter is one of the things I like most about the Cabe. We all have opinions and can usually have them. Free speech is no longer free. Politically correct rules. I think a few "dust ups" are a good vent, and one that shows what we are made of. Not always a good picture. This is a good time to lighten up, and laugh at ourselves and others. 

I always liked the perspective of someone being angry and suggesting that this "someone else/something" made THEM ANGRY. The reality is, if you are in control of your feelings, you can ignore the person or thing that is peeing you off and laugh or walk away. You can choose to be angry or not.

Why give someone or something power to spoil your mood/day. I don't get in many conflicts because it's a waste of energy. ( ok, my ex Wife was different...lol..) Agree to disagree. If you feel you always have to be right/convince others you are, I pity people like that. Play nice kiddies.

I have yet to see a bra made into a mask. Lets get on that!!


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 9, 2020)

Nashman said:


> I have yet to see a bra made into a mask. Lets get on that!!




BOOM!


----------



## FSH (Apr 9, 2020)

THE STIG said:


> BOOM!
> View attachment 1170505



Does nothing for me


----------



## vincev (Apr 9, 2020)

This quarantine has really made people touchy ! I like this thread @


----------



## Nashman (Apr 9, 2020)

vincev said:


> This quarantine has really made people touchy ! I like this thread @



Touchy can be funny. Of course this is a stressful time, BUT that's when we need to chill out and try to be positive and not be petty. Obviously the forum is about our love of bicycles, but it's also about people. Laugh if you can, many can't based on a multitude of problems. I get that. Watch my Simpson's "squishy" You tube above #34. I hope everyone on the Cabe is healthy and safe/families as well. *Happy Early Easter!*


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Apr 9, 2020)

THE STIG said:


> BOOM!
> View attachment 1170505



If you can't find a bra this will doo[emoji16]



Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 9, 2020)

Pedals Past said:


> one





Nashman said:


> Touchy can be funny. Of course this is a stressful time, BUT that's when we need to chill out and try to be positive and not be petty. Obviously the forum is about our love of bicycles, but it's also about people. Laugh if you can, many can't based on a multitude of problems. I get that. Watch my Simpson's "squishy" You tube above #34. I hope everyone on the Cabe is healthy and safe/families as well. *Happy Early Easter!*




I really like...”Laugh if you can, many can’t based on a multitude of problems”.   That sums this place up pretty good. LOL
Let’s start a list of those multitude of problems since there ain’t no good bikes for sale and none of us ain’t makin any munny anyhow to buy nuttin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 11, 2020)

THE STIG said:


> hurry @fordmike65... take the chevy



No way!! Take the fairlane!!!


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 12, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> No way!! Take the fairlane!!!



He did.  That's why he never made it there.


----------



## Barto (Apr 13, 2020)

Nashman said:


> Humour,  and banter is one of the things I like most about the Cabe. We all have opinions and can usually have them. Free speech is no longer free. Politically correct rules. I think a few "dust ups" are a good vent, and one that shows what we are made of. Not always a good picture. This is a good time to lighten up, and laugh at ourselves and others.
> 
> I always liked the perspective of someone being angry and suggesting that this "someone else/something" made THEM ANGRY. The reality is, if you are in control of your feelings, you can ignore the person or thing that is peeing you off and laugh or walk away. You can choose to be angry or not.
> 
> ...



Amen Brother - you Rock!


----------



## bikebozo (Apr 14, 2020)

Is the name badge correct? Is the sprocket correct ? Thanks for any knowledge about what is real harley davidson equipment , ,. I am not an expert , I just, am looking at the goodies , I appreciate any thoughts , I know it is not totally correct , what is ? Thanks Walter branche aka bike bozo is reaching out to the scholars


----------

